# The 22 Cal. Beretta Jetfire: Saves woman from Huge Grizzly



## pic

This is a story of self control and marksmanship with an itsy bitsy shooter by a woman against a fierce predator. What is the smallest caliber you trust to protect yourself?

The 22 Cal. Beretta Jetfire:

While out hiking in Alberta Canada with my boyfriend, we were surprised by a huge grizzly bear charging at us from out of nowhere.

She must have been protecting her cubs because she was extremely aggressive.

If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire with me I would not be here today!

Just one shot to my boyfriend's knee cap was all it took…….the bear got him and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace.

t's one of the best pistols in my collection……...


----------



## Sandibeach

Ok, you shot your boyfriend in the knee cap so you could escape? Or, you shot your boyfriend's kneecap to sacrifice him so you could escape? What makes you think you won't be charged with conspiring to commit murder? What is your point here? Did your boyfriend tell you he was willing to sacrifice himself for you? Apparently I am confused, could you clarify?


----------



## TurboHonda

I had a Berreta Jetfire many years ago. I wasn't able to hit a hub cap, much less a knee cap, at any distance. I admire the ingenuity but doubt the truthfulness.


----------



## new guy

The moral of this story is she survived because she shot her boyfriend so he couldn't run. Pretty smart actually. How else do you survive a bear attack with only a .22 for defense?


----------



## Overkill0084

It's a long standing joke. 

Lighten up people.


----------



## TurboHonda

Overkill0084 said:


> It's a long standing joke.
> 
> Lighten up people.


I looked for it on Snopes and didn't find anything, so it must be true. The only part I found far fetched was the accurate shot to the kneecap. The rest seemed totally plausable. Also, how do you reply to an obvious joke? LOL? ROFLMAO? I liked Sandibeach's tongue in cheek response better. :smt024


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sandibeach said:


> ...What makes you think you won't be charged with conspiring to commit murder?...


No murder here: She only wounded him.
Maybe Alberta will have to prosecute the bear, though.

Actually, in Canada she could be brought before a magistrate for having illegally given food to a wildlife creature.
It's a pretty serious crime, up there.


----------



## Couch Potato

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No murder here: She only wounded him.
> Maybe Alberta will have to prosecute the bear, though.
> 
> Actually, in Canada she could be brought before a magistrate for having *illegally given food to a wildlife creature*.
> It's a pretty serious crime, up there.


Yep, she could be looking at some serious jail time for feeding the bear.


----------



## HK Dan

I dont care who ya are, thats funny.


----------



## Threefeathers

Great Strategy, I'll remember it.


----------

